# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Where can I get Pseudomugil Furcatus, P. Gertrudae, and Galaxy Danio?

## charcaradon megaldon

Hey guys,

Anyone seen any LSF selling Pseudomugil Furcatus, P. Gertrudae, and Danio Margaritatus (celestial pearl danio/galaxy rasbora)? I am thinking about going on a trip today and get the fish for my tank.

Thank you in advance!

----------


## tiintinn

C328 does have galaxy celestial danio, but didn't see any of the other 2 species

----------


## lucasjiang

> C328 does have galaxy celestial danio, but didn't see any of the other 2 species


Haha, he lives in the US  :Smile: 

I am not sure about LFSs in the US, but i have seen numerous auctions on aquabid for the rainbowfishes.

----------


## stormhawk

Yup, Aquabid is his best bet alright.

Carcharodon (not charcaradon), have you tried your local aquarist society? There's always an aquarist society in nearly every state in the continental USA. There's a directory in TFH magazine. You ought to be able to find someone with the fishes you want via those ads.

----------


## charcaradon megaldon

Hey bros, 

I am from the US. But I live in Singapore now...haha.

I was at C328 yesterday. Did not see any. Any other suggestions? 

Thanks for all of that have replied so far. Much appreciated!  :Smile:

----------


## charcaradon megaldon

Yeah....I messed up the name on the first time when I register for an email account so I've been using the incorrect spelling ever since...haha.  :Roll Eyes: 

And I made a mistake of forgetting to type an extra "o" for megalodon when I registered for this site...oh well.

----------


## Stradic

Hi bro,
You can get them all at Seaview.

----------


## charcaradon megaldon

Cool! Thank you Stradic. 

Looks like I might have to take a trip to Seaview for one-stop shopping.

----------


## stormhawk

You should have said you were in Singapore. Beats the guesswork.  :Laughing: 

P. furcatus is not commonly seen, and P. gertrudae are usually sold as juveniles. You can get CPD at C328 in bags of 30 or 50 pieces for around $20-30 I think. I bought a bag recently and they're all doing great in my tank.

----------


## lucasjiang

I saw furcatus at OTF when i went there 2 weeks ago, as for gertrudae, i havent seen it anywhere lately, just sold off mine.

----------


## charcaradon megaldon

Bros, 

Thanks for the info! Much appreciated. 

I am going to forego the idea of keep pseudomugil for the time being. It will be a project for next tank - LOL. 

My current tank is simply too small to accommodate all of them. 

I think I am going to stick with either 6 CPD or 6 Boraras Brigittae. Or maybe 3 of each. 

@Stormhawk - I went to C328 last wknd but I did not see any CPD. Maybe I was not looking hard enough. Haha...

@Lucas - I love P. Furcatus. But it'll get too big for the tank should I decide to add the other fish. 

I assume I can find BB at C328? 

Thanks again!  :Grin:

----------


## Stradic

Bro charcaradon megalomania, 
The CPD are in the the small tank on the fighting fish rack near the counter.
I was there last sat.

----------


## stormhawk

CPD in bags of 30-50 piece at the tanks to the right, in the blue fiberglass pond thing. Look closely they're always in those bags. Make sure you pick a bag with healthy specimens. No skinnies or sunken bellies.  :Wink:

----------


## charcaradon megaldon

Gents,

Thank you for the CPD coordinates at C328. Looks like I will head out there again this wknd.  :Laughing: 

1) Do they sell CPD by smaller quantities or do they sell by the whole lot? 

2) Can I find B. Brigittae and WonderGro at C328 per chance? 

I must confess that I am not really used to the LFS here - It is always cramped, lots of mis-labeling, and hard to find any help since they seem to be short-staffed during the peak times (wknd/evenings). 

Again, thanks a bunch! You guys rock!  :Jump for joy:

----------


## stormhawk

If you want the CPD in smaller numbers, you have to net them from the puny tank at the betta rack. Just FYI, those in the tank may not be healthy. I've seen them in varying degrees of emaciation. The ones in the bags are usually in good shape if they didn't stay in there for too long.

They do stock Boraras brigittae, but on an irregular basis. Sometimes it's B. urophthalmoides or B. maculata. I have no idea for WonderGro's availability there, though GC stocks the Lush line of products. However, C328 has other fert liquids available. If not there you can always try at Polyart.

Where local LFS are concerned, you have to get used to the cramped conditions. Space is a premium here, even in stores. As for finding help, most of the time you must find the shop lady who runs C328. She's usually the one that other customers look to for answers or help in finding some products.

----------


## tiintinn

Think they are stocking maculata, saw a few bags in the blue basin near to the water reservoir.

Had purchased the loose CPD from c328 before, normally having sunken belly, but luckily they survive in my tank.

----------


## charcaradon megaldon

Guys,

Again, thanks for the info. 

I am going to get WonderGro at NA like Tiintinn suggested at another thread. 

@Stormhawk - My hobby tank is way to small to even thinking about getting a lot of 30 or 50 fish. Looks like loose fish tank it is and I'll have to deal w/ the mortality rate. 

@TiinTinn - What did you feed your CPD in the beginning? A variety of mix between flakes and live food? Or dried larvae?

Thanks guys for your help! Really appreciated.

----------


## tiintinn

i just fed them with tetra bits fish food, they dont seem to be fussy eaters. Occasionally will drop in some frozen bloodworm ")

----------


## Oliverpool

> Gents,
> 
> 
> I must confess that I am not really used to the LFS here - It is always cramped, lots of mis-labeling, and hard to find any help since they seem to be short-staffed during the peak times (wknd/evenings). 
> 
> Again, thanks a bunch! You guys rock!


Space is at a premium here in singapore. Not many spacious LFS here. Polyart which is just a few doors away from C328 is a little more spacious. Also just 5 mins walk away to Block 354 where Green Chapter is located, you will see a spacious LFS with aircon and well labelled tanks. You should check it out. But for variety you cant really beat C328. Just expect the space limitations though.

----------


## charcaradon megaldon

@TiinTinn - Thanks for the tidbits bro. I am going to head down to C328, GC, and Seaview to check out it this weekend. 

@Oliverpool - I will check out GC this wknd as you have suggested. BTW, is there no Man U fan on this forum at all? LOL...  :Roll Eyes: 

Again, you guys, Stormhawk, Lucas, and Stradic for the wonderful suggestions. They are really helpful and insightful.

----------


## RonWill

Charcaradon, sounds like you're gonna have fun browsing through LFSs but be mindful that the Lunar New Year holidays are just around the corner and some shops might be closed. Best to call before making the trip.

That said, good holidays folks and may everybody's plants be lush, fishes spawning and shrimplets everywhere!!  :Grin:

----------


## charcaradon megaldon

Gents,

Wish you all a happy CNY!

Latest update: I went to C328 last night and picked up 3 CPD from the tank. Heeding to Stormhawk's advice, I netted the little suckers myself. I think they are happy in my tank...but one of them might be having some issues. We'll see what happens in the next couple of days. 

They are definitely beautiful fish though. I am really pumpled about getting these fish for my tank. I did not see any B. Brigittae. But I figured that I will go to Seaview tomorrow and see if I'll have some luck over there. 

Bought 2 yamato today and added to the tank. Don't look too good though - not sure if they are acclimating the tank real well. Don't think they are going to make it. Need to check the water parameters. I had thought that I've cycled the water long enough. 

@Ronnie - Thanks for the heads up re: LSF hours. I hope that Seaview opens tomorrow so I can pick up few more fish.

----------


## RonWill

If you're game to keep some of CPD's cousins, ie. _Microrasbora erythromicron_, GC has some pretty plumb ones. While you're there, check out their _Pseudomugil_ Reds and _P. ivantsoffi_ as well.

GC is closed for the holidays though, 22nd-24th, but they'd be opened coming Wednesday (which is their usual off days).

----------


## charcaradon megaldon

Hi Ron,

Went to GC the same night I got the CPD. Really nice set up. But that comes with a price as well. The uncle had a few choice words for the M. Erythromicron because every time he tries to net them, he'll have to re-arrange the tank since they are really good at slipping through cracks/holes and they are lightning fast. 

Not sure what I am going add to the tank with the CPD. Just want some low-maintenance fish in my low-maintenance tank. 

Thanks for the suggestion! Much appreciated.

----------


## CurlyFrys

does anyone know how i might be able to get some of these? I am in the U.S.

----------


## RonWill

CurlyFrys, in case you didn't realize, most of the discussions are in local context within Singapore. Nonetheless, you're most welcomed to participate in threads that interest you. Glad to have you with us.

As for fish availability within continental US of A, I'm afraid not many of us will know. Aquabid perhaps?

----------


## CurlyFrys

yes i had noticed. I was hoping to get lucky or learn of a seller or breeding who would be willing to ship.

----------


## limz_777

> If you're game to keep some of CPD's cousins, ie. _Microrasbora erythromicron_, GC has some pretty plumb ones. While you're there, check out their _Pseudomugil_ Reds and _P. ivantsoffi_ as well.
> 
> GC is closed for the holidays though, 22nd-24th, but they'd be opened coming Wednesday (which is their usual off days).



how do _Pseudomugil_ Reds look like ?

----------


## lucasjiang

You can refer to this thread for pics
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...-Red-Neon-quot

----------


## stormhawk

Charcarodon, I spotted Pseudomugil furcatus, a whole tank full at C328 yesterday. They're in the tank close to the cashier's desk. A pair of Ps. ivantsoffi are still there too, hanging from the nails on the wooden post. Other than that, I think I saw a Nandopsis haitiensis (written on the bag), if you're into CA cichlids, but it was a juvenile and can't be sure of ID.

----------


## charcaradon megaldon

Stormhawk,

Thank for the info bro! I just got 3 more B. Brigittae for the tank. I think I am done for the fish in the tank. I would love to add to add some P. Furcatus, but after reading what you guys have said about feeding live food, I think I'll have to pass for the time being...haha. 

Not big on CA cichlids actually (personal taste -  :Wink: ) - but I used to be a big fan of Tanganyika cichlids and had coupe of tanks. I still ove the frontosa, tropheus, and featherfins. But I have moved on to planted tanks and learned to appreciate the smaller fish as well as shrimp!  :Roll Eyes: 

But apistos are good looking fish though.

----------


## stormhawk

Ps. furcatus are easy to feed. They'll take sinking flake and pellet foods too.

----------


## charcaradon megaldon

I think I am going to try to start a planted tank with sulawesi shrimps like I have mentioned on the other thread...haha. As long as I have the time for it...sigh. I travel a lot too...so that is always a snag in the cog when it comes to this hobby. 

How are pseudomugils as a schooling fish?

----------


## stormhawk

They don't school, as far as the Red Neon is concerned.

----------


## charcaradon megaldon

> They don't school, as far as the Red Neon is concerned.



Cool. Good to know - Thanks SH!  :Smile:

----------


## driftw00d

Hi folks,

I've got 9 adult Pseudomugil gertrudae to give away, along with a few pygmy corys and a few otos. Giving up hobby because my 17-year old tank started leaking and I had to decomm the whole tank.

I lost count how many pygmy corys and otos I have left (while transferring them out), estimated around 6 each. The P. gertrudaes were purchased locally last july/aug and have been doing well, even reaching breeding condition in my old tank. They are peaceful and easy to take care of, eating frozen live foods, flakes and dry food readily.

I hope someone with a long-established tank with spare room can adopt all these fishes from me. Please call/SMS/whatsapp me Naz @ 9067 4062 to deal. I stay at Bedok South. Cheers.

----------


## RonWill

Sorry to hear about your tank, Naz. _P. gertrudaes_ are a very understated group of small rainbowfishes and their beauty is a quiet acquired taste. Goes well with those _Corydoras pygmaeus_ too. Good luck with their re-homing.

----------


## charcaradon megaldon

Hi Naz,

Sorry to hear about your tank as well. I hope the fish find good home. I'd love to adopte them, but I don't have the room/tank and don't have the time...sigh! Have you spread the word on other threads about your generosity yet?

----------


## driftw00d

Thank you all for your replies and concerns  :Smile: 
The fishes have been graciously adopted and re-homed by a kind fellow AQ member.
I'm sure they are happy in their new and bigger home now.

----------


## Neptune, the Mystic

> If you want the CPD in smaller numbers, you have to net them from the puny tank at the betta rack. Just FYI, those in the tank may not be healthy. I've seen them in varying degrees of emaciation. The ones in the bags are usually in good shape if they didn't stay in there for too.


Absolutely right as bored out by my experience. Nevertheless I was so greedy I netted them from a small glass cube at the betta rack even when their condition was near death! I suspect these came from a prepacked bag that have been kept for days unfed. 

I took it a challenge to save them but weak to feed they perished in my tank. Not that my water parameters didn't suit them - there was a thriving shoal of the same specie brought from a fellow-AO. 

The moral of it - buying livestock from fellow AQs is preferable to those from LFS.

----------

